# Training in the West Palm Beach area



## blondee127

We actually have a great trainer who comes out to my house every other Sunday. We do protection training and some obedience training. It was at another location but the people who owned that property moved. If anyone lives in the West Palm Beach area (Loxahatchee) and may be interested let me know.


----------



## zipfreer

I would like to do protection training with my new shepherd jinx she is six months she knows all for basic commands and very obedient I live in South Florida and looking for a good trainer in my area for protection training


----------



## JulieAG

Hi! I am actually moving down to Wellington, FL for the horse show season and would be interested in keeping my 8 month old gsd in training. He has been in a basic group obedience training since November. What is the trainer's name and how much does he charge? I would be interested in learning more about him!


----------



## blondee127

The training takes place at my house. I live in Loxahatchee which is probably about 15 minutes North of Wellington (not sure on your location Zipfreer so I can't say how far I am from you).

We are a small club that trains every other Sunday. We do protection training and then end the day with a little obedience... so it is more for the protection work than obedience. It isn't specific as far as "Schutzhund" or "French Ring" training. It isn't like you can only use certain comands in a certain language. 

We start at 9am and finish around lunchtime and then have lunch. We have a great group of people and would be willing to add club members who are serious about training and that are committed on coming. We aren't looking for club members to just show up every once in a while and who aren't really interested or commited. 

Training is around $25 per session for one dog. The trainer will check your dog out to see if protection training is something your dog will advance in. He is very honest with you with and can pretty much tell right away if your dog has potential as he is that good.


----------



## Bakctdrvr

Hello, is this group still meeting? 
I would like to come out and visit, join.


----------



## jclemons89

I'm looking for a trainer myself. I don't want to resort to going to Petco or similar which only give generic training.

I live in Port Saint Lucie, so it wouldn't be that bad of a drive to West Palm.


----------



## Sunstreaked

I'm in West Palm too. Would be interested in info.


----------



## GSDLoverII

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-good-trainer/151841-trainer-south-florida.html


----------



## dpardo

*Looking for protection training*

Hi, I live in Wellington. Where is this club and where do you meet? My GSD is now 2yrs old and has his obedience and beginning of protection work but I would like to continue it.


----------



## Socarolinasaid

blondee127 said:


> The training takes place at my house. I live in Loxahatchee which is probably about 15 minutes North of Wellington (not sure on your location Zipfreer so I can't say how far I am from you).
> 
> We are a small club that trains every other Sunday. We do protection training and then end the day with a little obedience... so it is more for the protection work than obedience. It isn't specific as far as "Schutzhund" or "French Ring" training. It isn't like you can only use certain comands in a certain language.
> 
> We start at 9am and finish around lunchtime and then have lunch. We have a great group of people and would be willing to add club members who are serious about training and that are committed on coming. We aren't looking for club members to just show up every once in a while and who aren't really interested or commited.
> 
> 
> Training is around $25 per session for one dog. The trainer will check your dog out to see if protection training is something your dog will advance in. He is very honest with you with and can pretty much tell right away if your dog has potential as he is that good.



Are you still running this program? If so I am very interested!


----------

